# Pinky pump



## Demonique (May 5, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get a pinky pump? I last used one in 2009 but I found it a great help with non-feeding baby corns.

I currently have a parthenogenesis jungle corn baby who isn't eating


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

Not sure if this is what you are looking for? YNR Snake Feeding Pump Tool Reptile Instruments Stainless Steel Leather Box New


----------

